# الحصول على الطاقة المجانية



## aloqab (31 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


مرحبا باعضاء المنتدى 
انا اول مره بشارك في موضوع في المنتدى مع اني بتابع مواضيعكم الشيقة والمفيدة
طبعا انا كتبت الموضع هذا كطلب مساعده من لاعضاء للمشلكة الي انا رايح اطرحها

المهم انا من فلسطين ...من الضفة الغربية 
المشكلة الي بتواجهنا من الناحية الكهربائية هي مع بداية الانتفاضة من 2001 تعطلت معظم مرافق الحياة عندنا مما اثر على الموظفين والعمال اصبحوا عاطلين عن العمل 
2001 تقريبا اصبح معظم الناس غير قادرين على دفع فواتير الكهرباء لكن ما في حد طالبهم 
في الدفع بسب الاوضاع الصعبة و الخطيرة 
الانتفاضة تم القضاء عليها تقريبا 
في عام 2008 بدأ جمع المستحقات 
لكن الظاهر اوضاع الناس لم تتحسن كثيرا 
بعد ذلك تم تركيب عدادات على الكرت كانت البلدية او الحكومة تظن بان الناس يملكون المال 
لدفع وهنا سوف يجبرون الناس على الدفع الاجباري كل شهر 
وطبعا مع خصم من الديون السابقة للمستهلك يعني المستهلك بدف 100 دينا مثلا 
يشحن الكرت بقيمة 50 دينار ويخصم من الدين 50 دينار الباقية 
لكن هذا لم يحدث على الاطلاق السبب الناس لم تكن تملك المال لدفع الشهري عن السابق والحالي 
النتيجة التي حصلت انه كل اخر فترة محددة بين الشركة الاسرائيلية والبلديات يتم كشف حساب 
المهم الشركة الاسرائيلية المزودة بالكهرباء بعثت كشف حساب بقيمة 300000 شيقل
وقامت البلدية بكشف حساب للمستهلكين فتجد انه المستحقات على المستهلكين لاتتعدى 60000 شيقل يعني انه تم سرقت الكهرباء من قبل المستهلكين (انا لا الوم المستهلك الذي سرق لانه لا يملك ان يدفع ) 

بعد هذه المشكلة البلدية لاتستطيع الدفع للشركة 
الان نحن نهدد بقطع التيار الكهربائي عن البلدة تعداد السكان 12000 شخص تقريبا 
والمشكلة ان الماء يعتمد كليا على الكهرباء من ناحية اخراجه من جوف الارض او من ناحية دفعه بالمضخات الى المستهلكين
طبعا وهذا ينطبق على اغلب المناطق 

الان هنا حاجة ملحة لايجاد بديل ....انا اطلب مساعدتكم 
انا قد بدأة بالبحث عن هذه الامور توليد الطاقة الكهربائية المجانية اما عن طريق الهواء او الطاقة الشمسية ....هذا ما وجدته قد ينطبق في بلادنا 
ولكني اريد التوجه الى توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الهواء 
طبعا حسب ما فهمت من الامر ان المولد المطلوب هو حثي ليس مولد تزامني 
لان المولد الحثي يتقبل التغيرات في سرعة الدوران وتغير اتجاه الريح 
انا الان اريد ان اعلم من اين الحصول على مولد حثي .....
هل استطيع استخدام محرك حثي بدل المولد يعني محرك لالة معينة مثل الغسالة او المروحة (الهواية)
اذا حدث هذا ماهي طاقة الرياح المطلوبة لتوليد 220v يعني هل يلزم ان تكون الرياح دائما شديدة 
فيلزم منطقة جبلية او مرتفعه جدا لاحصل على طاقة رياح كافية
ام ان اي تحرك للريح يعمل على تحرك المحرك الحثي او المولد يكون كافي لتوليد طاقة كهربائية 
هل يوجد تصاميم هندسية استطيع تطبيقها في حال نجاح الفكرة ....اذا نجحت 

وهناك باب اخر قمت بالبحث به وهو موضوع الهيدروجين والكل يغني به 
حسب ما فهمت من الموضوع انه يتم فصل الهيدروجين عن الاوكسجين بواسطة الكهرباء 
واستخدام غاز H في توليد الحرارة وتبخير الماء الذي بدوره عمل على تحريك توربينت بخار
التي تقوم بتوليد الكهرباء .....هل هذا الموضوع واقعي ام انه تخيل فقط 
لاني لم اجد هذا الا في الكلام لايوجد صور او فيديو يشرح الموضوع 
حتى انه كل ما وجدت بيت على النظام الاوروبي يستخدم الهواء لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية 
والهيدروجين للتدفئة المركزية ويطلق على هذا البيت (بيت الاكتفاء الذاتي)
هل استطيع الحصول على امر مشابه لهذا الوضع 
بس لايكون مكلف لانه اساسا المشكلة في المال 

وفي فكرة اجت في بالي بس انا ما بعرف مدى واقعيتها الى بعد النقاش والتجربة 
وهي برضوا بتتعلق بالهيدروجين 
حسب انا ما افهمت انه معظم مشاريع الهيدروجين تكون في السيارات 
.......انا بدأت افكر اذا بستطيع تشغيل محرك السيارة على الهيدروجين بشكل جيد 
ذهبت الى ميكانيكي لاستفسر عن انه هل بقدر اشغل المحرك بدون ما يكون موصول مع 
السيارة يعني المحرك لوحدة طبعا قال انه بقدر اشغل المحرك بدون السيارة لكن بلزم بعض الاجهزة 
انك اتركبها على المحرك حتى يشتغل 
طبعا انا هذا الي بدي اياه .......الان قلت اني بستخدم الهيدروجين مكان البنزين 
لكن هل اي محرك بتحمل هذا التغير في المادة المحترقة 
اذا بقبل اي محرك مادة الهيدروجين في امل اني اطبقها 
كيف .......يتم تثبيت المحرك على قاعدة معدنية بشكل جيد 
يتم وصل عمود دوران مع المحرك وتركيب محركات تزامنية عليه 
الان نحتاج الى طاقة لتوليد الكهرباء لفصل الهيدروجين عن الاوكسجين 
نستطيع الحصول عليها من البطارية التي تبقى مشحونة عن طريق مولد Dc المثبت على المحرك 
في حال نطباق هذه لا اظن ان المحرك يستطيع العمل بشكل مستمر لكن يمكن يعمل لفترة تصل 10 ساعات ...هذا جيد ...احسن من لاشيء
المهم سعر المحرك ليس مرتفع السعر ...يوجد عندنا سيارات بلا ترخيص يبلغ ثمنها 130 دولار 
يعيني ليس بالمبلغ الكبير لاكن اذا المحرك عليه ان يكون من نوع خاص ...هنا برضوا مشكلة

المهم يا اخوان انا بتمنى مناقشة الموضوع او اقتراح حل لهذه المشكلة 
ونشاءالله الي بيساعد الله بجعلها في ميزان حسناته 
وذا حقيقة نجحت الفكرة بحاول انقلها لقطاع غزة لانه وضع سيء جدا

بالتوفيق للاخوة​


----------



## القبطان علي (31 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم هذا الموضوع فعلآ يستحق المناقشة وتبادل ألأراء وكما نعلم جميعا أن الكهرباء نعمة من نعم الله علينا وأصبحت من الضرورات الملحة في عصرنا هذا بل ربما ابالغ لو قلت أن الكهرباء تأتي بعد الماء و الهواء من حيث الأهمية لحياتنا
في هذا العصر....................تحياتي


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع هام ونتمنى الاخوة تخوض فيه وهذا موضوع برابط ملف عن الطاقة الكهربية
All Engineering Topics: Electrical Power And Energy


----------



## aloqab (31 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة للرابط الي انت واضعه 
اول حاجه انا الانجليزي عندي ضعيف للاسف
هو صحيح احنا بدنا نحول من طاقة ميكانيكة وحدتها حصان ميكانيكي Hp الى طاقة كهربائية وحدتها الواط watt
حتى نوضح النقاط المهمة 
..1- ما هو الوسط او المادة التي تعطيني افضل طاقة ميكانيكية لتوليد الكهرباء نحتاج الى الطاقة الحركية اذا علينا البحث عن افضل وسط يوجد لنا الطاقة الميكانيكة 
..2- الشيء الثاني هو الجهاز الافضل لتحويل الطاقة من الوسط المستخدم الى كهرباء يعني انا اقوم باستخدام شلال
ماء هذا الشلال يعطي دفق مائي منتظم ماهو المولد الافضل لاستخادمه في هذه الحالة او استخدام الرياح لكن الرياح 
غير منتظمة نحتاج الى ملود يتناسب مع هذه الظروف مع حساب انه لن تتحول كافة الطاقة الميكانيكية الى كهرباء لانه سوف يكون هناك ضياعات ونحسب الكفائة بقسمة الطاقة الداخلة على الخارجة 


لكن على فرض ان الوسط المحيط هو الرياح كيف سوف استغلها بشكل نافع


----------



## فؤاد كاظم عبود (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم من فيكم عنده خبرة بدوائر العاكس الذي يحول طاقة البطارية الى فولتية متناوبة ارجو افادتنا بذلك و هل نستطيع استخدام العاكس مع الخلايا الشمسية ارجو اخبارنا بقياسات الخلايا الشمسية مع اسعاره


----------



## aloqab (1 فبراير 2009)

> السلام عليكم من فيكم عنده خبرة بدوائر العاكس الذي يحول طاقة البطارية الى فولتية متناوبة ارجو افادتنا بذلك و هل نستطيع استخدام العاكس مع الخلايا الشمسية ارجو اخبارنا بقياسات الخلايا الشمسية مع اسعاره


والله يا اخي للاسف لامتلك معلومات بشكل مفصل لقد مررة عليها مرور الكرام 
ونشاءالله بتجد طلبك


----------



## aloqab (1 فبراير 2009)

يا اخوان انا قد عدت وكثفت البحث من ناحية المولدات الحثية وقد خرجة بنتيجة لكن ليست نهائية
المهم حسب ما فهمت ان المولدات الحثية حتى تنتج طاقة w هذه المولدات تحتاج الى طاقة خيالية اي طاقة غير فعالة 
كيف ولماذا سوف افسرالامر الان لكن لن يكون بشكل دقيق جدا 
الطاقة تقسم التي تصل الى المصنع او البيت تحسب او تقسم الى 3 طرق
1-الطاقة الاولى هي الطاقة الظاهرية ويرمز لها S وتكون محصلت ضرب الفولتية بالتيار وتكون وحدتها Va 
2-الطاقة الثانية هي الطاقة الحقيقية ويرمز لها P وتكون محصلت ضرب الفولتية بالتيار بـ جتا الزاوية 
والمقصود جتا الزاوية هو معامل القدرة P.F ووحدتها W
3-الطاقة الثالثة هي الطاقة الخيالية ويرمز لها َQ وتكون محصلت ضرب الفولتية بالتيار و جا الزاوية 

الان المولد الحثي يحصل على طاقة خيالية يعمل الى تحويلها الى طاقة حقيقية P------Q
الطاقة الخيالية هي الضياعات المغناطيسية 
وللحصول على هذه الطاقة للمولد الحثي يركب قبل المولد مكثفات خاصة به تعمل على تحويل الطاقة الطاقة خيالية
وتكون هذه المكثفات مشحونة وحتى نبقي عليها مشحونه نصل عليها مزود طاقة 
الذي يكون محرك يزل مثلا او توربينة هواء الذي هو مانريده
لكن المشكلة حسب ما قد وجد انه لا تناسب الظروف الطبيعية في بلادنا لتوليد مثل هذه الطاقة
لا اعلم اذا احد الاخوة له اقتراح قد يسعفنا في هذ الموضوع 

انا الان اريد تجسيد فكرة محرك السيارة بتحويله الى مولد كهربائي مهما تطلب هذا لامر مني جهدا ووقتا 
لقد اتفقت مع بضعت شباب من الضفة الغربية الطموحين وقبلوا الشروع في اجراء تجارب وبحوث حول هذا الموضوع
بالبداية انا تكفلت بالذهاب الى احد المتخصصين في مادة الكيمياء لبحث موضوع انتاج الهيدروجين 
الان انا اطلب المساعده من اي عضو في المنتدى بمناقشته لهذا الموضوع او اي اقتراح 
قد يوفر علينا الجهد والتعب والمال .....
بالتوفيق لكل من شارك ومن سوف يشارك بالموضوع


----------



## تاكفاريناسي (6 مايو 2009)

*اسال الله ان تفيدكم هذه الفيديوهات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنك اخي الكريم الاستفادة من هذه الفيديوهات
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlnWE-O1SvQ&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svIDp7U0cfk&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMztWLKrSfE&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAKRrj-5uWY&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9THdzBuJ7c&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWb4NBHvlKI&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXkHDgCNjVQ&feature=channel
اذا اعجبتك هذه الرسالة ارجوك ارسلها الى اصدقائك 
ولا اسالك الا الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 مايو 2009)

منقول من قسم الطاقة الكهربية ...................


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (13 مايو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء بالنسبة لدوائر العاكس اني الان استخدم ubs الخاص بالحاسبة وقد نزعت منه البطارية القديمة من داخله بعد تلفها لمرور مدة صلاحيتها وربطت الاسلاك التي كانت موصولة بالبطارية باسلاك اخرى لجعلها اطول واخرجتها بعد ذلك من الubs وربطت الاسلاك بكلابات لربطها اخيرا ببطارية الخاصة بالسيارة ليس لها حاجة اي 60 امبير فصاعدا فحصلت على عاكس يربط على التيار المتناوب ويخرج منه متناوب وعند الحاجة الى تيار مستمر ممكن الربط على البطارية .ارجو ان يكون الشرح وافي وبالسلامة


----------



## zeid25 (14 مايو 2009)

توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح امر ممكن ولكن المشكلة ان العمل الفردي يكون
صعبا ومكلفا . وعلى كل حال اقدم لك هذه المعلومات لعلها تكون مفيدة .
يمكن توليد الكهرباء باستعمال مولد سيارة او شاحنة ولكن المشكلة أن استعمال مثل هذه
الطرق عادة لا يفي بالغرض المطلوب لأن سرعة الدورات غير ثابتة وهذا بدوره سيخلق
مشكلة كبيرة رغم ان مولد السيارة مصمم ليتلافى بعض الخلل في سرعة الدوران.
لذلك فضل الخبراء استعمال طريقة مختلفة تماما وتتلخص فيما يلي :
يتم وصل التربين الهوائي بمضخة هواء بقصد ضغط الهواء وتمريره الى خزان هواء
ثم يستعمل الهواء المضغوط لتشغيل محرك يعمل على الهواء المضغوط .
.
بالنسبة لفكرة استعمال الهدروجين فهذه الفكرة تحتاج الى مصدر للتيار الكهربائي رخيص
وهذا غير متوفر لديكم . ثم إن احتراق الهدروجين سيولد الماء وهذا بدوره سيؤدي الى
صدأ المحرك الغير مصمم خصيصا لهذا العمل .
.
أما توليد الكهرباء بالإستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية يعتبر في بلادنا من افضل الطرق
ولكن المشكلة أن التكلفة الإقتصادية مرتفعة . وتوجد في الأسواق الدولية مجموعات ضخ
ماء تعمل على الطاقة الشمسية ولكن تبقى التكلفة الإقتصادية هي المشكلة لأنها ايضا
غالية الثمن .
.
هناك ايضا فكرة المحرك البخاري القديم ولكن هذا بدوره يحتاج الى الفحم او الخشب

ختاما اتمنى لكم التوفيق في الوصول الى افضل الحلول

:31:


----------



## akbaman (31 يناير 2010)

*الطاقة المجانية*

الاخ من فلسطين والاخوة جميعا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا من العراق وحقيقة ان وضعنا الحالي يشبه كثيرا وضعكم وقد مررنا بمراحل ولا نزال صعبة واحب ان اطلعكم على المراحل التي مررنا بها بخصوص الكهرباء فقط .حيث الموضوع فيه اهمية فمنذ النظام السابق والعراق يعيش ازمة فعلية شديدة وخانقة كان كل الناس تبحث عن بدائل ولم يوفقوا اصحاب الدخل المحدود ففي العام 1999 اتى لورشتي التي اصلح فيها الاجهزة الكهربائية جهازا عاطلا لم اطلع على مثله سابقا ولم اصدق ما اخبرني عنه صاحبه فقد قال انه جهاز يعمل على بطارية السيارة ويعطينا جهدا مقداره 220 فولت متغير لتشغيل بعض اجهزة البيت المناسبة عليه ففرحت به كثيراولم يكن موجودا عندنا في الاسواق فقد اتوا به من الامارات هدية ...فبدأت ارسم كل قطعة واكتب عليها وافحص حتى تمكنت من صنع جهازا مثله بالضبط ونجحت واستعملته لعدة سنوات بفضل الله والناس يسألونني كيف ينير بيتي والكهرباء غير موجودة وقد تفننت في تكبيره والحمدلله ثم بدأ ينزل في الاسواق مثله ولكن الناس يتخوفون منه لسعره العالي ولعدم استطاعتهم تشغيل فدرات كبيرة عليه فظل محدودا عند البعض فقط وبعد الاحتلال بدؤا التجار يستوردوا المولدات الصغيرة واغرقوا الاسواق بانواعها وبدأت المرحلة الثانية لشراء واستعمال الناس لهذا النوع من المولدات فاصبح كل بيت يملك مولدا وربما اثنين وبدأت اخوض في المعرفة حول تصليحه وفعلا تمكنت من جعل ورشة تصليح لهذه المولدات وكيفية لف ملفات جزء التوليد وتفننت في كيفية لفه وتحويره وجاءت مشكلة جديدة منعت الناس من استخدام هذه المولدات وهي ارتفاع سعر البنزين وكافة انواع الوقود بشكل غير انساني مما جعل الناس يتذمرون من غلاء كافة امور الحياة الا الناس الموسرين فلا يهتمون لهذه التغييرات لان كل مشطلة يحلونها بالمال اما الان فمررنا بمرحلة ثالثة الا وهي اشتراك مجموعة غير قليلة من الدور مع احد الناس الذين يستطيعون شراء مولد كبير ويعطي لكل بيت ما يريد من الامبيرات كل حسب رغبته وقدرته المادية باشتراك شهري والان اغلب الناس على هذا اما هناك مسالة مهمة ارجو ان يتدارسونها معنا الاخوة وهي توليد طاقة مجانية بدون وقود وهي مغناطيسية وقد وجدت اهتماما لدى الكثير بها ولكننا ما زلنا نحتاج الى المزيد عن معرفتها


----------



## بوب رام (4 فبراير 2010)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------

